
SV Seeker: The boat the internet built - durkie
http://www.svseeker.com/
======
durkie
(Also relevant: the introduction video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znt5KTOClWY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znt5KTOClWY))

I found out about the Seeker last year via a YouTube video recommendation and
went out and volunteered with Doug in June. He's an amazingly driven man and
the project is super cool and just weird: you're in Tulsa, Oklahoma working on
this giant boat that's taking up his entire front yard and you're 1000 miles /
1600 km away from the nearest ocean (he has a plan for that).

Almost everything on this boat is handmade and crowd-sourced in design. If you
have ever wanted to learn how to weld/plasma cut/machine/... Doug will teach
you whatever you need to know and can potentially even host you if you plan
far enough out. I'm headed out there again this May and can't wait to get back
in to it and see how it's changed in the past year.

